# Avatar erstellen



## Serenetie. (6. November 2006)

Also erst mal nen lob an euch supa die seit und natürlich sehr nice die avatare...
aber ich habe da so meine probs wo ich genau nen avatar erstellen kann und wie?!?
HELP!!
(ich sag nur frauen und technik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
naja hoffe ich kriege es mit eurer hilfe gebacken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg serenetie


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Hoi Serenetie,

Erst mal wilkommen an Bord und danke fürs Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Avatare guckst du hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu finden unter "Einstellungen" (oben rechts), dann im Menu links unter "Bild / Avatar zuordnen".

Hoffe geholfen zu haben
Rascal


----------



## Nimbrod (7. November 2006)

jope, da pakst du den avatar hin du kannst natürlich selbste welche erstellen (110x110 oder 120x120 pxiel ist weitverbreitet format) oder auf diversen websiten nen vor gefertigten avatar nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Max 100x100 Pixel sind erlaubt. Die Bilder werden aber automatisch angepasst.


----------



## jiron (7. November 2006)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen: 100*100 ist das am weitesten verbreiteste Format und in fast allen Foren gängig. Drüber gibt's fast nirgends.


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Eher kleiner (80x80)


----------



## jiron (7. November 2006)

Die meisten Foren, die ich besucht habe, hatten 100² ...
Hm ^^ Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (26. September 2007)

also ich hab auch ma ne frage dazu^^

ich hab Bei einem link zu deiner homepage: http://http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/...38650633kd9.gif

eingegeben , wo ich ein avatar kopiert habt und einfavhc ein gefügt hab,

aber bei mir is jetzt kein avatar angezeigt sondern nur ein leeres bild mit quadrat und rotem kreu z drin


----------



## Isegrim (26. September 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> also ich hab auch ma ne frage dazu^^
> 
> ich hab Bei einem link zu deiner homepage: http://http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/...38650633kd9.gif
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal die URL genauer an. Zweimal *http* funktioniert nicht so gut in den Browsern, die ich kenne.  

Gib einfach


```
http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4340/38650633kd9.gif
```

in deinen Einstellungen unter Bild / Avatar zuordnen im Feld „Link zu einem Bild Deiner Hompage:“ an.

(Allerdings ist die .gif 102,52 KByte groß und laut Forum nur eine Größe von 50 KByte erlaubt. Probier’s trotzdem mal und such dir bei Mißerfolg einen etwas kleineren Avatar.)


----------

